# [portage] emerge sys-apps/* => category not listed in

## cnerot

Bonjour,

Depuis la mise à jour de portage en 2.2.12 (enfin je pense que c'est ça). Si j'essaye de faire "emerge sys-apps/[grep/portage/...]", j’obtiens le message 

```
!!! 'sys-apps/portage' has a category that is not listed in /etc/portage/categories          ... done!
```

par exemple :

```
polochon ~ # emerge -d -v -1 portage

myaction None

myopts {'--jobs': 5, '--backtrack': 30, '--keep-going': True, '--verbose': True, '--autounmask': u'n', '--oneshot': True, '--debug': True, '--with-bdeps': u'y'}

myparams {'recurse': True, 'bdeps': u'y', 'binpkg_respect_use': 'auto'}

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies   * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/net-im/telepathy-logger/telepathy-logger-0.8.0.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on SHA256 verification

 * Got: 243f731a28951a6edaafe6787b5b9311712e41d8a9eb7253bfec4912acb46cbc

 * Expected: ed93c5b34f473f97429b7c889c46eea8804b6c58e427a9b4f3ec46f3c7b2ce3d

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/media-libs/gst-plugins-ugly/gst-plugins-ugly-0.10.19-r1.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on SHA256 verification

 * Got: 02edfee335c4d12453516d575fbd8c2e937148066d78a92dcc7822ffb27bc73d

 * Expected: 47771f3bbe30e6784b64287369672b45aa75e89bed89dfd90d809f7ac49f1f91

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/dev-libs/libgdata/libgdata-0.14.3.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on SHA256 verification

 * Got: 3c57c34db3cf002ff4fc5d8d602a4b952c5a93c3d4a94dc4d2cdbd4716f922f2

 * Expected: 7ddef06e665d0e42871dd6587bb88b6c36326653a05e2e42a0e7b1a22502fb39

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/media-libs/gst-plugins-bad/gst-plugins-bad-0.10.23-r2.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on SHA256 verification

 * Got: 6be569db5d3f94f5687bf1148975cd473dcabdb2c7b6ed6281b4c165f4e3258f

 * Expected: 648473bcd05fe24e8c8b4e6fa071c75eecda95ca516fdf0804f68ee09355c8c1

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/media-libs/gstreamer/gstreamer-1.2.4-r2.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on SHA256 verification

 * Got: 9d3bae12760d73cd49e9738e93e2d74fd0c4bbe8f94abe3dd43597d0aedcb56c

 * Expected: 0ccc890d19ce55f09d1de4354128e2426ad1f6cbfe816e9a0b4bccc5f28130e7

      Arg: portage

     Atom: sys-apps/portage

!!! 'sys-apps/portage' has a category that is not listed in /etc/portage/categories

installed: sys-apps/portage-2.2.12::gentoo

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "portage".
```

Je suis en 'ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"'

J'ai essayé un emerge --sync et emerge-webrsync.

J'ai essayé la procédure http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/portage/doc/manually-fixing-portage.xml vers un portage 2.2.12 et 2.2.7. Le problème subsiste.

Est ce que vous avez une idée d'où ça peut venir ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Que contient ce fichier /etc/portage/categories ?

Il n'est normalement pas nécessaire, essaie de le supprimer.

----------

## cnerot

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Que contient ce fichier /etc/portage/categories ?
> 
> Il n'est normalement pas nécessaire, essaie de le supprimer.

 

Je n'ai pas ce fichier.

```
polochon ~ # ls /etc/portage/

bin                 make.profile      package.mask    postsync.d   sets

make.conf           package.keywords  package.unmask  repos.conf

make.conf.catalyst  package.license   package.use     savedconfig

polochon ~ # ls /etc/portage/categories

ls: impossible d'accéder à /etc/portage/categories: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

```

----------

## xaviermiller

Ton arbre de portage semble corrompu, vu le nombre de "digest failed". Resyncronise-le avec emerge --sync.

----------

## cnerot

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Ton arbre de portage semble corrompu, vu le nombre de "digest failed". Resyncronise-le avec emerge --sync.

 

déjà essayé :/

 *cnerot wrote:*   

> J'ai essayé un emerge --sync et emerge-webrsync.

 

En fait mon problème est plus large puisqu'il touche d'autres categories (mais pas toute) :

```

!! 'virtual/opengl' has a category that is not listed in /etc/portage/categories

!!! 'virtual/ttf-fonts' has a category that is not listed in /etc/portage/categories

!!! 'virtual/glu' has a category that is not listed in /etc/portage/categories

!!! 'virtual/libusb' has a category that is not listed in /etc/portage/categories

!!! 'virtual/fortran' has a category that is not listed in /etc/portage/categories

!!! 'sys-devel/gcc-apple' has a category that is not listed in /etc/portage/categories

!!! 'virtual/logger' has a category that is not listed in /etc/portage/categories

!!! 'sys-freebsd/freebsd-usbin' has a category that is not listed in /etc/portage/categories

!!! 'virtual/mta' has a category that is not listed in /etc/portage/categories

!!! 'virtual/awk' has a category that is not listed in /etc/portage/categories

!!! 'sys-apps/mawk' has a category that is not listed in /etc/portage/categories

!!! 'sys-apps/nawk' has a category that is not listed in /etc/portage/categories

!!! 'sys-freebsd/freebsd-ubin' has a category that is not listed in /etc/portage/categories

!!! 'virtual/libgudev' has a category that is not listed in /etc/portage/categories

!!! 'sys-devel/clang' has a category that is not listed in /etc/portage/categories

!!! 'virtual/rubygems' has a category that is not listed in /etc/portage/categories

!!! 'virtual/pypy' has a category that is not listed in /etc/portage/categories

!!! 'sys-power/upower-pm-utils' has a category that is not listed in /etc/portage/categories

!!! 'virtual/notification-daemon' has a category that is not listed in /etc/portage/categories

!!! 'x11-misc/notification-daemon' has a category that is not listed in /etc/portage/categories

```

Mais pas toutes les categories. Par exemple, je peux "emerge -1 app-portage/portage-utils"

----------

## xaviermiller

Donne le contenu de 

```
emerge --info
```

 stp;)

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour,

Un problème sur le système de fichier ? 

Autre idée, download du fichier portage comme pour faire install, boot sur usb/dvd/cd effacer les répetoire /usr/portage, décompressé le fichier portage et refaire un sync ..

Voir aussi  la version python active ....

Voir eselect profile list ... as-tu bien un profil choisi ?

----------

## cnerot

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Donne le contenu de 
> 
> ```
> emerge --info
> ```
> ...

 

```
Portage 2.2.7 (default/linux/amd64/13.0, gcc-4.8.3, glibc-2.19-r1, 3.16.1-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.16.1-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_920_@_2.67GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:    12299596 total,   3514872 free

KiB Swap:     262140 total,    262140 free

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 22 Aug 2014 09:15:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.24 p1.4) 2.24

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p47

dev-lang/python:          2.7.8, 3.3.5-r1, 3.4.1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.13

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3, 1.14.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.24-r3

sys-devel/gcc:            4.8.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2-r1

sys-devel/make:           4.0-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.16 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.19-r1

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

x-portage

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 1

Installed sets: @cnt_admin_tools, @cnt_console_app, @cnt_desktop_app, @cnt_docker, @cnt_fs, @cnt_gentoo, @cnt_gnome, @cnt_logs, @cnt_networks, @cnt_vpn

ABI="amd64"

ABI_X86="64"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"

ACCEPT_RESTRICT="*"

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"

APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

ARCH="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

BOOTSTRAP_USE="cxx unicode internal-glib python_targets_python3_3 python_targets_python2_7 multilib"

CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author"

CAMERAS="ptp2"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CFLAGS_amd64="-m64"

CFLAGS_x32="-mx32"

CFLAGS_x86="-m32"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_amd64="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_x32="x86_64-pc-linux-gnux32"

CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules/* *.py[co] *$py.class */dropin.cache"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

DEFAULT_ABI="amd64"

DISPLAY="localhost:10.0"

DISTDIR="/net/192.168.1.4/volume1/gentoo/distfiles"

EDITOR="/usr/bin/vi"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--verbose --backtrack=30  --with-bdeps y --keep-going --job=5 --autounmask=n"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

EPREFIX=""

EROOT="/"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FETCHCOMMAND="wget -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FETCHCOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SFTP="bash -c "x=\${2#sftp://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; eval \"declare -a ssh_opts=(\${3})\" ; exec sftp -P \${port} \"\${ssh_opts[@]}\" \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" sftp "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port} \${3}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GCC_SPECS=""

GENTOODIR="/net/192.168.1.4/volume1/gentoo"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx"

GRUB_PLATFORMS=""

GSETTINGS_BACKEND="dconf"

GUILE_LOAD_PATH="/usr/share/guile/1.8"

HG="/usr/bin/hg"

HOME="/root"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.3/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.24/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

IUSE_IMPLICIT="abi_x86_64 prefix"

KERNEL="linux"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LANGUAGE="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LC_ADDRESS="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="C"

LC_MONETARY="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LDFLAGS_amd64="-m elf_x86_64"

LDFLAGS_x32="-m elf32_x86_64"

LDFLAGS_x86="-m elf_i386"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe %s"

LIBDIR_amd64="lib64"

LIBDIR_amd64_fbsd="lib64"

LIBDIR_arm="lib"

LIBDIR_arm64="lib64"

LIBDIR_n32="lib32"

LIBDIR_n64="lib64"

LIBDIR_o32="lib"

LIBDIR_ppc="lib32"

LIBDIR_ppc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_s390="lib32"

LIBDIR_s390x="lib64"

LIBDIR_sparc32="lib32"

LIBDIR_sparc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_x32="libx32"

LIBDIR_x86="lib32"

LIBDIR_x86_fbsd="lib32"

LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

LOGNAME="root"

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arc=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lha=01;31:*.lz4=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.tzo=01;31:*.t7z=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.lrz=01;31:*.lz=01;31:*.lzo=01;31:*.xz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.war=01;31:*.ear=01;31:*.sar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.alz=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.cab=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.webm=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.cgm=01;35:*.emf=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.m4a=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"

MAIL="/var/mail/root"

MAKEOPTS="--jobs=8 "

MANPATH="/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.3/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.24/man"

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64 x86"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY="64-bit.*shared object"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS="/lib32 /lib /usr/lib32 /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib32 /usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib32 /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib32 /usr/X11R6/lib"

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT="(perl5|gcc|gcc-lib|binutils|eclipse-3|debug|portage|udev|systemd|clang|python-exec)"

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice"

OLDPWD="/var/log"

OPENGL_PROFILE="xorg-x11"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.3"

PHP_INI_VERSION="development"

PHP_TARGETS="php5-5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc sparc64-freebsd ppc-openbsd x86-openbsd ppc64 x86-winnt x86-fbsd ppc-aix alpha arm x86-freebsd s390 amd64 arm-linux x86-macos x64-openbsd ia64-hpux hppa x86-netbsd ppc64-linux x86-cygwin amd64-linux ia64-linux x86 sparc-solaris x64-freebsd sparc64-solaris x86-linux x64-macos sparc m68k-mint ia64 mips ppc-macos x86-interix hppa-hpux amd64-fbsd x64-solaris m68k sh arm64 x86-solaris sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error log"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_GPG_SIGNING_COMMAND="gpg --sign --digest-algo SHA256 --clearsign --yes --default-key "${PORTAGE_GPG_KEY}" --homedir "${PORTAGE_GPG_DIR}" "${FILE}""

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_INTERNAL_CALLER="1"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="10"

PORTAGE_OVERRIDE_EPREFIX=""

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_PYTHONPATH="/usr/lib64/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_REPOSITORIES="[DEFAULT]

main-repo = gentoo

[gentoo]

location = /usr/portage

masters = 

priority = -1000

sync-type = rsync

sync-uri = rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

[x-portage]

location = /usr/local/portage

masters = gentoo

priority = 1

"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="-1"

PORTAGE_SYNC_STALE="30"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTAGE_XATTR_EXCLUDE="security.* system.nfs4_acl"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

PORT_LOGDIR_CLEAN="find "${PORT_LOGDIR}" -type f ! -name "summary.log*" -mtime +7 -delete"

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib64/libfreebl3.so:/usr/lib64/libnssdbm3.so:/usr/lib64/libsoftokn3.so"

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC IUSE_IMPLICIT KERNEL USERLAND USE_EXPAND_IMPLICIT USE_EXPAND_UNPREFIXED USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ARCH USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ELIBC USE_EXPAND_VALUES_KERNEL USE_EXPAND_VALUES_USERLAND"

PWD="/root"

PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE="1"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 python3_4"

QT_GRAPHICSSYSTEM="raster"

RESUMECOMMAND="wget -c -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

RESUMECOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

RESUMECOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port} \${3}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.3"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

RUBYOPT="-rauto_gem"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21"

SANE_BACKENDS="hp"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="1"

SUDO_COMMAND="/bin/bash"

SUDO_GID="65537"

SUDO_UID="1026"

SUDO_USER="charles"

SYMLINK_LIB="yes"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

SYSTEMD_LESS="FRSM --shift 5"

TERM="xterm"

UNINSTALL_IGNORE="/lib/modules/*"

USE="X acl acpi alsa amd64 bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cxx dri fortran gallium gdbm iconv inotify ipc ipv6 libkms mmx modules multilib ncurses nls nouveau nptl opengl openmp pam pcre pulseaudio readline session smp sse sse2 sse3 sse4 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssl ssse3 systemd tcpd threads unicode vaapi vdpau xattr xinerama xvmc zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="fr fr_FR" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21" SANE_BACKENDS="hp" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USERNAME="root"

USE_EXPAND="ABI_MIPS ABI_PPC ABI_S390 ABI_X86 ALSA_CARDS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CALLIGRA_FEATURES CAMERAS COLLECTD_PLUGINS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS CURL_SSL DRACUT_MODULES DVB_CARDS ELIBC ENLIGHTENMENT_MODULES FCDSL_CARDS FFTOOLS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS GPSD_PROTOCOLS GRUB_PLATFORMS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MONKEYD_PLUGINS NETBEANS_MODULES NGINX_MODULES_HTTP NGINX_MODULES_MAIL OFED_DRIVERS OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION OPENMPI_FABRICS OPENMPI_OFED_FEATURES OPENMPI_RM PHP_TARGETS PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET PYTHON_TARGETS QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND UWSGI_PLUGINS VIDEO_CARDS VOICEMAIL_STORAGE XFCE_PLUGINS XTABLES_ADDONS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="ABI_MIPS ABI_PPC ABI_S390 CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_EXPAND_IMPLICIT="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_EXPAND_UNPREFIXED="ARCH"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ARCH="alpha amd64 amd64-fbsd amd64-linux arm arm-linux arm64 hppa hppa-hpux ia64 ia64-hpux ia64-linux m68k m68k-mint mips ppc ppc64 ppc64-linux ppc-aix ppc-macos ppc-openbsd s390 sh sparc sparc64-freebsd sparc64-solaris sparc-fbsd sparc-solaris x64-freebsd x64-macos x64-openbsd x64-solaris x86 x86-cygwin x86-fbsd x86-freebsd x86-interix x86-linux x86-macos x86-netbsd x86-openbsd x86-solaris x86-winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ELIBC="AIX Cygwin Darwin DragonFly FreeBSD glibc HPUX Interix mintlib musl NetBSD OpenBSD SunOS uclibc Winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_KERNEL="AIX Cygwin Darwin FreeBSD freemint HPUX Interix linux NetBSD OpenBSD SunOS Winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_USERLAND="BSD GNU"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:repo:env.d"

USE_PYTHON="2.7 3.3 3.4"

VBOX_APP_HOME="/usr/lib64/virtualbox"

VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau"

VISUAL="/usr/bin/vi"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/local/share:/usr/share:/usr/share/gdm"

XDG_SESSION_ID="45"

XSESSION="Gnome"

XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

```

----------

## cnerot

 *USTruck wrote:*   

> Un problème sur le système de fichier ?

 

```
polochon ~ # mount | grep portage

systemd-1 on /usr/portage type autofs (rw,relatime,fd=26,pgrp=1,timeout=300,minproto=5,maxproto=5,direct)

shm on /var/tmp/portage type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,size=10485760k)

/dev/mapper/vg-usr_portage on /usr/portage type reiserfs (rw,noatime)

polochon ~ # umount /usr/portage/

polochon ~ # reiserfsck /dev/mapper/vg-usr_portage

reiserfsck 3.6.24

Will read-only check consistency of the filesystem on /dev/mapper/vg-usr_portage

Will put log info to 'stdout'

Do you want to run this program?[N/Yes] (note need to type Yes if you do):Yes

###########

reiserfsck --check started at Fri Aug 22 15:18:32 2014

###########

Replaying journal: Done.

Reiserfs journal '/dev/mapper/vg-usr_portage' in blocks [18..8211]: 0 transactions replayed

Checking internal tree.. finished                                

Comparing bitmaps..finished

Checking Semantic tree:

finished                                                                       

No corruptions found

There are on the filesystem:

   Leaves 55893

   Internal nodes 379

   Directories 25959

   Other files 154734

   Data block pointers 63132 (0 of them are zero)

   Safe links 0

###########

reiserfsck finished at Fri Aug 22 15:19:21 2014

###########

polochon ~ # mount /usr/portage/

polochon ~ # emerge -1 portage

[SNIP]

!!! 'sys-apps/portage' has a category that is not listed in /etc/portage/categories

... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "portage".

```

 *USTruck wrote:*   

> Autre idée, download du fichier portage comme pour faire install, boot sur usb/dvd/cd effacer les répetoire /usr/portage, décompressé le fichier portage et refaire un sync ..

 

Là tout de suite, je n'ai pas d'accès physique à la machine. Mais je tenterais ça quand je pourrais.

 *USTruck wrote:*   

> Voir aussi  la version python active ....

 

```
polochon ~ # python --version

Python 2.7.8
```

 *USTruck wrote:*   

> Vo[/code]ir eselect profile list ... as-tu bien un profil choisi ?

 

```
polochon ~ # eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/amd64/13.0 *

[SNIP]

```

J'ai essayé de refaire "eselect profile 1" sans plus de succès

----------

## sebB

Salut

Regarde 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-998538.html

https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=83121

A priori il y un bug entre reiserfs et le kernel 3.16

----------

## cnerot

 *sebB wrote:*   

> Salut
> 
> Regarde 
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-998538.html
> ...

 

Merci c'était bien ça !

Du coup, je suis revenu à un noyau 3.15.6. Pour m'en sortir complétement, j'ai du supprimé toutes les données sur /usr/portage/* et les recréer.

----------

